# Got One



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

I meant to post this a while back, but I guess CRS set in. Folks over 60 know what that is and the rest should live so long as to find out!! Anyway, I had a great time, as usual. Thanks Darin, and I'm still sad that I shot Tanners deer. 

This was a good sized buck and when I saw him through the scope he was bent over eating. I thought I saw a big rack, sort of did. He had a nice Cow Horn set and I was looking at the whole thing not just a part of it. The boy went 150 lbs which is pretty large for down this way and he did a BANG-FLOP, so I was pleased with the quick kill. I was lucky for sure since I had exactly one day of hunting this year and it ain't looking like I'll get another so I am pleased. Also this was the first blood on a rifle I built this summer so that makes all good as well. 

Bill:fishing:


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

It is always a pleasure to have you as our guest Bill. Glad you got to kill something with your new gun. Tanner does not care about you shooting his deer. We are just glad you came down for a visit.

Darin


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice. Congrats.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Nice. So... whats CRS?


----------



## 10NKO (Aug 1, 2010)

Bout to hit 50, so I figured to type it before I hit 60 and forget . . . CRS - can't remember ****

Congrats on the deer. I scored a good sized 4 pt at Chickhominy on Sat.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gregg Seaford (Feb 23, 2009)

Congrats..


----------

